# Sheet Metal Fabrication



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2009)

Sheet Metal Fabrication
By: Matthew Cloutier
ME 353
Instructor: Jesse Adams
Due Date: 10/8/00


الرابط​

http://web.me.unr.edu/me353/pdf/smf.pdf


----------



## فتوح (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا الفاضل المهندس ماهر

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل مهندس فتوح نورت مكانك ودائما نجم من نجوم الملتقى 

شكرا لك


----------



## zinga ma7moud (17 مارس 2009)

think you okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nachite (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## mkm13402 (25 يونيو 2009)

الرابط مش شغال 
تحياتى


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور الاخ الفاضل المهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## islam2a (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ابو الاس (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
الف الف شكر


----------



## كريم الهواري (20 مارس 2010)

thxxx ya handasa


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

